# Two new mice today :)



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Bought these two today and wanted to show them to you 

Adult male. Looks like chocolate fox. Nice and big, with a pretty reddish tinge in the fur :love1 He's a bit grumpy after the long bustrip, but I guess he will calm down after a few days of love and affection - i plan to talk to his belly :lol:























































Young female, would say maybe 7-8 weeks old. Looks burmese fox to me. She a real charmer, so sweet & trustfull when in my hand :love1 Could be pregnant since she came from a big tank with both males and females, so i'l wait and see if she gets a big belly 














































if i'm wrong about the colours, please feel free to correct me 

Oh - and of course they are both in quarantine to make sure they don't carry anything "funny"


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I LOVE that boy!! He looks so huge! And has such an adorable, almost rat looking face! 

Willow xx


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh i'm so sad now  Little Venus ( the female) escaped her temporary cage tonight and was injured by the cat (one bite to her belly and she bled to death) 

Poor little girl, hope she's ok in Mousie heaven


----------

